# First Time Goose Hunter in ND



## dogbert (Sep 27, 2002)

I have hunted in Minnesota a great deal, but I want to give it a try in ND. I've hunted ducks a bunch SW of Jamestown in the potholes.

I'm looking for tips. Should I buy bigfoots or super mags or mags? Obviously, I can buy more mags for the money but are super mags or foots a smarter move?

Also, is it hard to find permission? Do I scount just before dark or track their movement while duck hunting?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

How much are you willing to spend? Becuase if you're able to get a couple dozen foots, I'd go with them. Best goose decoy hands down but if you are only going to be able to buy a dozen, you might want to go with buying a couple dozen mags instead. Also, do you have any other goose dekes already?

Permission generally isn't too hard for geese...if you can find the farmer. The hardest part of getting permission this time of year is just locating the land owner.

For scouting, I generally go in the evenings. Be willing to put on some miles and find a field that the geese are using. You can scout in the morning and do a evening set up, but remember that you can only hunt geese until 1:00pm (except on Saturday and Wednesday) in ND. Scouting the evenings and then hunting the morning seem to work better anyway IMO.


----------



## dogbert (Sep 27, 2002)

Thanks for the info Matt. I'm going to get two dozen mag shells. I'd rather have foots but I need to get a decent # of something to start with. I have a rather nice rifle that I've shot only a dozen times. I'm going to sell it and use the $ to buy foots. Probably won't happen in time for this year, but I'll be in better shape (more/better decoys) next season.


----------

